# Draft: 1st Round



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

First two down, 28 to go...

Portland: Oden
Seattle: Durant

Atlanta is on the clock.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Atlanta takes Al Horford.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Atlanta looking for a PG?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Conley to Memphis.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Grizz take Conley Jr. 

That one surprised me.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

They needed a PG...Must be Yi to Boston.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Jeff Green to Boston....Seattle?


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Boston takes Jeff Green.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> They needed a PG...Must be Yi to Boston.


They chose Green for Seattle.

As I posted in the other thread: can Durant and Jeff Green play together long-term? I really like them both, but which one is going to have to guard power forwards?

Which one will guard Zach Randolph? Or LaMarcus Aldridge? Carlos Boozer? Elton Brand? 

I dunno... hmmm...

Ed O.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> They chose Green for Seattle.
> 
> As I posted in the other thread: can Durant and Jeff Green play together long-term? I really like them both, but which one is going to have to guard power forwards?
> 
> ...


Is the Allen to Boston for #5 a done deal?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ed O said:


> They chose Green for Seattle.
> 
> As I posted in the other thread: can Durant and Jeff Green play together long-term? I really like them both, but which one is going to have to guard power forwards?
> 
> ...


I don't get it..from any side. Unless there is a trade we haven't heard of.

Yi's handlers have frowned upon the Bucks (for distasteful reasons)...so he's going to drop.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

It's a done deal. ESPN announced it. Boston picked for Seattle.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Wow Yi to Milwaukee. I thought he/his agent/China didn't want him to go there.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Yi did not look enthused about going to Milwaukie... Kind of funny.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Yi did not look enthused about going to Milwaukie... Kind of funny.


Maybe MIL is picking for Portland. :biggrin:


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

It's great IMO, serves him right for not working out and not doing the physical. He seems a bit redundant with Villanueva though, aren't they similar players?


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Brewer goes to the Wolves.


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

Quick is saying the NY deal is very real.....Yikes, I don't like it at all.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow. Will B. Wright slide past CHA?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

austinpowers said:


> Quick is saying the NY deal is very real.....Yikes, I don't like it at all.


Yeah, after all this culture talk, are they serious about bringing in Steve Francis???
He's worse than Zach, and on par with Darius Miles


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

austinpowers said:


> Quick is saying the NY deal is very real.....Yikes, I don't like it at all.


Ugh. I want nothing to do with NY. That deal sounded awful. It's supposed to be Isiah getting fleeced, not the other GM.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

unless they take miles, just say no to steve francis


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

B. Wright stays home in NC.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> Yeah, after all this culture talk, are they serious about bringing in Steve Francis???
> He's worse than Zach, and on par with Darius Miles


I read that Francis might be a "place keeper" and the real other person is Malik Rose, but that he can't be included yet because he has to "opt in" to the remaining years of his contract.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

austinpowers said:


> Quick is saying the NY deal is very real.....Yikes, I don't like it at all.


I'm hearing the deal is about 50/50...

...I don't like it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

That NY deal is ****ing ridiculous.

Totally ****ing ridiculous.

I find it almost impossible to believe that Pritchard would be so stupid as to just give away Zach for so little.

Ed O.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

meru said:


> I read that Francis might be a "place keeper" and the real other person is Malik Rose, but that he can't be included yet because he has to "opt in" to the remaining years of his contract.


Hmm.. interesting. Is Frye and Rose the best it gets for Zach?
I really like Frye, but I just don't see how he fits in with this team with Oden, Aldridge, Magloire, Pryz, Raef, etc. I just can't see the Blazers trading Zach for another big... or in this case, two more bigs.

What a weird trade.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> Hmm.. interesting. Is Frye and Rose the best it gets for Zach?
> I really like Frye, but I just don't see how he fits in with this team with Oden, Aldridge, Magloire, Pryz, Raef, etc. I just can't see the Blazers trading Zach for another big... or in this case, two more bigs.
> 
> What a weird trade.


Seriously. I wouldn't trade MILES for that crap, let alone our best (well, now 2nd best) player.

Keep Zach.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Noah to the bulls. They didn't pick up a post scorer.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Now they're saying that Martell Webster is involved in the NY trade... Yikes..


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

alext42083 said:


> Now they're saying that Martell Webster is involved in the NY trade... Yikes..


Who is "they"? Why are people torturing us with this speculation of Blazers idiocy?

Ed O.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> That NY deal is ****ing ridiculous.
> 
> Totally ****ing ridiculous.
> 
> I find it almost impossible to believe that Pritchard would be so stupid as to just give away Zach for so little.


And _I_ was accused of undervaluing Zach...

(Of course, at the end of last season, everyone would've loved this, because Channing Frye was flavor of the month.)

Here's a hopeful thought: this trade is being floated out there so that other teams will say "hell, WE can beat that" and finally be forced to make an offer? (It worked for Toronto when they supposedly agreed to trade Stoudamire to Houston.)


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Pritchard can't be this stupid. Trade FOR the Franchise Killer? 

No thanks.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Who is "they"? Why are people torturing us with this speculation of Blazers idiocy?
> 
> Ed O.


The 1080 guys, specifically Canzano, so I don't know how much credence you give to that, but Canzano said that he heard Webster is involved for matching contract purposes.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Hawes went to the Kings (good pick for them).

Atlanta up next with their second lotto pick.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Acie Law. Does that end the Jack to ATL rumors?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

SLAM said:


> Acie Law. Does that end the Jack to ATL rumors?


Yep.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I agree with Ed, the NY trade would be f'n ridiculous.

I can only imagine it's a three-way. Just no way KP does that unless Isiah has photos of him.

Radio guys already saying blockbuster getting warmed up. NY w/ Frye or Rose or Francis.

Oh please no. Please. No.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Well, Mediocre Man's deal/s seem to be completely falling apart. 
I was rooting for you MM.........
But this New York **** is not good. And I can't beleive this is what you were talking about.

God, Pritchard can't be this dumb can he?
I guess last year was a fluke!
****!


prunetang


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

****.

KXL guys saying NY deal might be the blockbuster.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

• The New York Knicks just traded Channing Frye and Steve Francis to the Portland Trail Blazers for Zach Randolph, Dan Dickau and Fred Jones.

According to Wojnarowski at Yahoo.

Link


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

****. 

God Damnit! KP what the **** are you thinking?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> • The New York Knicks just traded Channing Frye and Steve Francis to the Portland Trail Blazers for Zach Randolph, Dan Dickau and Fred Jones.
> 
> According to Wojnarowski at Yahoo.
> 
> Link


I still find it almost impossible to believe... but if we don't give up Webster and if we get the #23, at least it'd be less than catastrophic.

But still... man, that would suck. Bad.

Ed O.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

So now the Blazers lineup will be:

PG Steve Francis
SG Brandon Roy
SF ???????
PF LaMarcus Aldridge
C Greg Oden

Bench: Channing Frye, Sergio Rodriguez, Joel Przybilla, Martell Webster, Jarrett Jack, Raef LaFrentz, Travis Outlaw, Ime Udoka

Who's going to be the SF now?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

was the #23 pick involved?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

KXL guys are talking like Franchise won't be part of the rotation and that it's really about cap space.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wastro said:


> • The New York Knicks just traded Channing Frye and Steve Francis to the Portland Trail Blazers for Zach Randolph, Dan Dickau and Fred Jones.
> 
> According to Wojnarowski at Yahoo.
> 
> Link



Please god no.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wastro said:


> KXL guys are talking like Franchise won't be part of the rotation and that it's really about cap space.


i don't care, that's HORRIBLE.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Man, the KXL guys are really spinning this trade like it's a good thing for PDX.

I mean, we got rid of Randolph, but Franchise doesn't fit in with the culture AT ALL.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

SF would probably be traded for..with what assets we have left. I understand the move to free up cap space when LMA and Roy come up for their big contract but...but....ack.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

that's a lot of talent gone just to dump 2 years of zach's salary


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

I won't believe this deal exists until I hear that it's official, and then I still won't believe it exists.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Is Frye that much better than Zach?
That's the real question... and uh... I'm not sure yet.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

NO NO NO. 
it can't be. 

it can't be. 

it.

can't.

be.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

KXL thinks they'll buy out Francis' contract.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> Is Frye that much better than Zach?
> That's the real question... and uh... I'm not sure yet.




aaaah... sarcasm


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

KXL saying that Stevie Franchise will be bought out of his contract if we got him.

We need a small forward.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

We better get their pick.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Thad Young to Philly
J. Wright to NO


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

that is ZERO consolation. Absolutely horrible trade. I lose almost all respect for Pritchard if this goes down.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I really don't like the idea of trading for cap space, which is essentially what this trade is about.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

We'd have to get the NY pick...why else would there be a rush to get it done now? God I hope it falls apart.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

alext42083 said:


> Is Frye that much better than Zach?
> That's the real question... and uh... I'm not sure yet.


If by "that much better" you mean "absolutely can't hold a candle"... then yes, he's that much better than Zach. He's less than two years younger than Zach and had half the PER this season...

Channing is a 6'11" jumpshooting softy. He doesn't do anything well except his midrange jumper. He's not a good defender, rebounder, or shotblocker. 

He had a pretty good rookie year, but it was a fluke and ... 

Ugh. 

****ing depressing.

Ed O.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

I agree this is PATHETIC! I would rather keep Zach and play LMA at small forward then get SF. If we buy him out we traded Zach for Frye? Ugg!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The KXL guys keep saying that it's not official .... we can only hope.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Man if we include Webster like 1080 is saying, I'm gonna' flip. We don't want Zach that bad?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Well see ya again Dan.
And poor Freddie. He was in that video celebrating winning the lottery, and now he's not even going to be here to enjoy it. I guess he doesn't have to worry about losing that weight that Nate wanted him too.

Frye sort of reminds me of LaMarcus. Tall, long lanky guy that can make the 15-17 footer, and can hit the boards too.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I care less about shipping Webster out as I due to the fact that the trade on the whole just seems lopsided. Of course NY fans probably feel the same way as they think every one of their players is worth Kobe.

The KXL folks keep mentioning free agency. Is there anyone that spectacular that they'd need the money to sign them right away?


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

OK, who is suppose to go with Zack......Martell or Fred & Dan?? I could swallow Dan & Fred....not ready to "give up" on Martell just yet. Is this just a first step to something else...draft pick? Why else do it today if not.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

KXL and Yahoo are both reporting that it's Dickau and Fred Jones, NOT Martell.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ed O said:


> If by "that much better" you mean "absolutely can't hold a candle"... then yes, he's that much better than Zach. He's less than two years younger than Zach and had half the PER this season...
> 
> Channing is a 6'11" jumpshooting softy. He doesn't do anything well except his midrange jumper. He's not a good defender, rebounder, or shotblocker.
> 
> ...


Pritchard must see something in him that he likes I guess.

This is the "I want him so let's go get him" at any cost type of trade like Aldridge last year.

It's hard to imagine that this is the "blockbuster" we've been waiting for, for a whole month. Ugh.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I know I've been commenting on this alleged deal in this thread, too, but we should consider taking it to the thread that's dedicated to it at http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/365794-rumor-blazers-deal-hoopshype-5.html.

So we can talk about the stuff that's actually happening in the first round in this thread.

Who's with me? 

Ed O.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

this trade wouldnt make any sense. We give up Zbo and let him dominate the east and all we get back is Channing Frye and the pleasure of buying out Francis' contract?

There has to be more to this.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

This is a boring draft so far (no big surprises, no major deals except the Boston/Seattle deal)...but I'd prefer a boring draft day to the "excitement" of a horrible Portland trade.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Yep, back to the draft.

Thorton to the Clips
Stuckey to the Pistons


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

man wheels sounds depressed talking about this trade.


it's seriously awful. I can't believe we couldnt get something more than Frye and buying Francis out.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

God, this seriously can't be happening!!!!!!!!
Channing Frye and Steve Francis!!!!!!!!!!!!

The heavy bile flavor just returned to my mouth.....
I think I better get used to tasting my own sick.

prunetang


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Young goes to Washington.


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

This trade is just stupid, Pritchard better pull something out of his *** to make this look good.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

PDX will probably acquire #24 from PHX.

NOTHING ELSE KNOWN AT THIS TIME.

All per KXL.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

wastro said:


> PDX will probably acquire #24 from PHX.
> 
> NOTHING ELSE KNOWN AT THIS TIME.
> 
> All per KXL.


is this becoming an annual ritual or what?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> PDX will probably acquire #24 from PHX.
> 
> NOTHING ELSE KNOWN AT THIS TIME.
> 
> All per KXL.


What would be good. Kaponon, or Splitter, or Fernandez...

Thank you for (temporarily) distracting me from the NY debacle that appears imminent.

Ed O.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> What would be good. Kaponon, or Splitter, or Fernandez...
> 
> Thank you for (temporarily) distracting me from the NY debacle that appears imminent.
> 
> Ed O.


Or maybe Almond. That's my hope.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ed O said:


> What would be good. Kaponon, or Splitter, or Fernandez...
> 
> Thank you for (temporarily) distracting me from the NY debacle that appears imminent.
> 
> Ed O.


My bet is that guy from Syracuse..he was going up a few spots from the 2nd round.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I liked Fernandez in the World Championships...


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Sean Williams to NJ.

Marco Belinelli to Golden State.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

KP was high on Belinelli.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

MB mocking Isiah. Dude, KP was screwed by him.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Crittenton to Lakers.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> KP was high on Belinelli.


Is that a particularly choice kind of weed? Because that might explain the Zach trade.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

SLAM said:


> Crittenton to Lakers.


That's odd...apparently they don't feel as solid in the PG as I thought. I thought Farmar (is that how you spell it?) was supposed to be a building block.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm guessing the Blazers aren't going to be trading into the first round now? It'll be interesting to see what they still do with those four second rounders


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

KXL says #24 WILL be for Portland.

No word on who's involved or what money is involved.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> That's odd...apparently they don't feel as solid in the PG as I thought. I thought Farmar (is that how you spell it?) was supposed to be a building block.


I guess that at his height, he's a bit of a combo guard. Maybe just a case of BPA.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Last third of the first round.

Jason Smith to Miami.
Cook to Philly.

CHA up next.


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

wastro said:


> KXL says #24 WILL be for Portland.
> 
> No word on who's involved or what money is involved.


Done deal, Webster going to the Suns in exchange for the 24th pick.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

SixPack said:


> Done deal, Webster going to the Suns in exchange for the 24th pick.


Are you ****ing KIDDING me?

What the hell is going on?

The Blazers were handed the GIFT of Greg Oden and then they decide to just start giving players away?

My Lord. This isn't as bad as the Zach deal, but ... wtf?

Ed O.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

SixPack said:


> Done deal, Webster going to the Suns in exchange for the 24th pick.


Great, a former No. 6 pick for No. 24. Watch Webster explode with Phoenix, hitting 3s and killing us.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

SixPack said:


> Done deal, Webster going to the Suns in exchange for the 24th pick.


:curse: You have got to be kidding me. If this is true, has Prithcard gone mad?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

SixPack said:


> Done deal, Webster going to the Suns in exchange for the 24th pick.


Wow. I wasn't a big Webster fan, but couldn't we at least have seen if he worked well with Oden? Who's our shooter now? And we're even thinner at SF.

Martell should have fun in Phoenix, though.

Wonder if we'll get Fernandez? He's dropping. And he's a player who might not come over right away (buyout issues) so that might suit us.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Are you ****ing KIDDING me?
> 
> What the hell is going on?
> 
> ...


Yes this is equally as bad in terms of just value of what we're giving up.

Someone check the Blazers war draft room. Are John Nash, Steve Patterson, Danny Ainge, Kevin McHale and Isiah Thomas in there running the Blazers??


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm excited about the #24 pick... Kaponon will hopefully be the pick. But... Martell Webster?

*sigh*

Ed O.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Crap! Dudley to Charlotte. Michael Jordan actually making a solid pick? I bet he outperforms Brandan Wright (kinda like Herrmann outperformed Morrison).


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Knick pick up. This will be telling (if the 23rd pick was included).


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Knicks were supposed to take Wilson Chandler - doesn't sound like we got the pick!

Crap - Josh McRoberts has fallen - please no!


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Nope. They pick their man, Chandler.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

What was the Miami and Philly trade? I see their picks have a T (trade) listed next to them on the ESPN draft board.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

YES!!!! 24th for cash (not for Webster).


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Darkwebs said:


> YES!!!! 24th for cash (not for Webster).


(Big sigh of relief)

There could be some hope left!


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland picks Rudy at 24!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Martell is not included in the trade with the Suns.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Im so happy we got Oden , but this ny trade is yucky bas taste in my mouth


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Ok, I was very upset when I heard we traded Zach, Jones, and Dickau for Frye and Francis. Had we traded anyone for the #24 I'd be irate. But we have to understand that we got the best we could get for Zach. All of our delusions about him being worth multiple 1sts or good players were wrong. In the end, it was time to cut ties with Zach. I don't like this trade now, but the more I look at it, I don't hate it. And I have a feeling that down the road, like Isaiah Rider, we will be happy we made this trade when we did.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> Ok, I was very upset when I heard we traded Zach, Jones, and Dickau for Frye and Francis. Had we traded anyone for the #24 I'd be irate. But we have to understand that we got the best we could get for Zach. All of our delusions about him being worth multiple 1sts or good players were wrong. In the end, it was time to cut ties with Zach. I don't like this trade now, but the more I look at it, I don't hate it. And I have a feeling that down the road, like Isaiah Rider, we will be happy we made this trade when we did.


We were happy with the Rider deal *because we got the best player in the trade*. Steve Smith helped our team win... the subtraction of Rider did us no good.

I salute your optimism, but this is the worst deal I can remember the Blazers making. Like, ever.

It's ridiculous.

Ed O.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't think this trade is as bad as I did at first... but I'm still not thrilled about it.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> Ok, I was very upset when I heard we traded Zach, Jones, and Dickau for Frye and Francis. Had we traded anyone for the #24 I'd be irate. *But we have to understand that we got the best we could get for Zach. All of our delusions about him being worth multiple 1sts or good players were wrong. * In the end, it was time to cut ties with Zach. I don't like this trade now, but the more I look at it, I don't hate it. And I have a feeling that down the road, like Isaiah Rider, we will be happy we made this trade when we did.


I think you're delusional. There's no doubt in my mind we could have gotten more for Zach, it's just Pritchard wanted 'cap flexibility'. How much we get for Zach depends entirely on who/when we get a good free agent. As it stand now, we could have gotten more, that's a fact.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Portland gets the 30th pick.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

We're getting a lot of first round picks, which is nice. However, all of these guys get guaranteed contracts. Not sure that's good.


----------

